# Belt holster problem



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

I got a belt holster for my 226. The guns butt pushes out, barrel canting toward my leg with the weight. I don't like that. Would a paddle holster hold the gun in a more stable position?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First, you gotta tell us which holster you bought.

Paddle holsters are frequently not the best solution, because they do not solidly affix to the person.

A well-designed and properly made concealment holster will pull your pistol tightly to your body, and retain it no matter what you do...until you actively grab the gun and present it.
A well-designed and properly made holster that correctly fits your pistol should cost at least $80.00 (ready-made). A proper weight-bearing belt will cost another $80.00, and you should also buy a magazine carrier. The total cost should be 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of your pistol.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*My Holster*

I wear a 1.75 inch belt with the Fobus belt holster I just got. It pulls the thick belt down, twisting it down. I had a Comp Tac paddle holster years ago and the extra support of the belt and pants that it slipped over made it very stable. The belt holster I have now swings all over the place. 
But, at the time I had a lighter Glock in the comp tac paddle, so I don't know if the ten extra oz of the heavier 226 will also cause problems.

In general, for a 36 ounce gun or heavier, is a paddle holster better? I need to make a decision fast, because I am entering a match next month. This girls first, and I dont want to use my IWB, but I will if I have to.

PS. I saw a Sig brand retention paddle holster like a SERPA. Is that crap or should I go for aftermarket?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you aren't concerned with the concealment qualities, the Blackhawk Serpa is a stable platform that can also convert to a belt holster. I use one occasionally with an XD45 and it works fine...if you aren't trying to conceal.

You may just need a better belt, maybe even one of those with a strip of kydex sewn into it to stiffen it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Get a better, stiffer belt.
2. Buckle the belt as tightly as you can.
3. Get a better holster. Fobus holsters are badly designed for concealment, or pretty much every other use as well.

How much did you spend on your pistol?
And you're putting it into a $20.00 holster?


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*True*

You are right. I get a superb P226 with a 70 dollar IWB holster I love, and get a 20 dollar belt holster. My belt is a man's belt, and thick. I think a 40 ounce loaded gun needs a Paddle holster for good support so the guns grip won't turn out to the side while the barrel turns in on my leg. It isn't the holster that is bending either. I think I will go with a Paddle SERPA or another Comp Tac for a range/competition holster made of kydex. Though I don't know what is better. The SERPA has good retention and is a military and law enforcement favorite, but the Comp Tac has the best passive retention I have ever seen in a kydex holster, allowing a super fast draw. I'll let you guys know, and thanks for the tips. *Money does buy quality!* Still waiting for my new grips (MIL-TAC's). I decided to get them in plain black instead of black and gray, more practical and tactical, and all I care about is performance and quality. I promise pics and a review.

BTW....can anyone recommend a top notch leather belt or paddle holster for the P226 with Passive retention?

Jannet


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I strongly suggest against a paddle holster.
But that's OK-all of us have a big box, somewhere, filled with holsters that didn't work out the way we wanted them to. You will eventually end up with one just like mine.

A high-quality, well-made OWB holster will not allow your loaded pistol to tilt the way you describe it.
Look through the Galco catalog (online) at: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

We are now officially off on vacation.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Steve has given you some excellent advice. I too have a box of holsters that I just can't use.
The most important thing to getting a good holster to work for you is to get a good belt.
I ordered one last Dec. from Tucker and got it last week & I can tell you that it makes a HUGE difference. You really will spend about $150 for a good leather holster so I suggest you do it now and save yourself a bunch of cash buying inferior holsters. The belt will cost $90-$125, Bullhide.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Decision made*

"If the butt of the weapon is tilting away from you, it could be one of two things off the top of my head. First, would be that the weapon is in a holster that sits too high on the belt. Second would be your body shape and where you are carrying the gun. If it leans away when worn directly on the hip, try a holster that sits further back (if your belt buckle is a 12 O'clock, try the holster at 4:30-assuming you are right handed). Your body is flatter as you get around to your back and the gun has a tendency to hug against that area more. I would stay away from any paddle holster. They will make the leaning issue worse. " (From a very premier holster maker) I don't understand about the _learning curve_, but the rest makes sense.

Looking at Galco. Yes, all the nice holsters are big money, I just don't wan't to be discouraged with a expensive waste of money.



> You may just need a better belt, maybe even one of those with a strip of kydex sewn into it to stiffen it.


 I have found a nice looking belt for women with the extra stiff insert. The company guy says the 1.25 belt is as stiff as a 1.75. It will run me about another 90, making my belt and holster combination well over 200 dollars. I plan on ordering in a few weeks. As always thanks for all your no nonsense support and help. I am very glad I joined a gun site, this one, where honesty and civility is always 100% priority. Thanks again guys.

 J


----------

